# Covering Filter Intake?



## arenkel

I just added three platies (2F, 1M) to my cycled 20 gallon long last night. They're the first fish in the tank.

They would frequently go over in the corner of the tank and hang out by the filter intake. My filter is an Aqueon 30, and I'm worried that one of the fish may get injured by getting sucked against the intake. I know that only sick fish will get stuck, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.

There's also a good chance that the platies will have babies, and I'd rather not find dead baby fish stuck in the filter.

So, how do I cover the intake? I've read that sponge filters work, but I don't know exactly how to go about this.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## majerah1

Take a sponge like this:








Remove the scrubbie off it,then cut it in half short ways.Use scissors to cut a slit on the side about half way through,going lengthwise(hope that makes sense)And then slide it over the intake.Not very pretty but it works.At least a good temp fix till you can get a real sponge intake cover.

Please make sure its the cheap sponges,about a dollar for four usually.They are made of synthetic material that will not rot in the tank and theres no chemicals on it.


----------



## arenkel

Thanks.

And for the "real sponge intake cover", where would you recommend I look?


----------



## majerah1

You can check most online stores like kensfish,foster and smith,that fish place,ect.Or look on aquabid.They should have something there thats affordable.


----------



## Russell

Pre-Filter Sponge 3 Pack for Fluval Edge Aquarium at Amazon Amazon.com: Pre-Filter Sponge 3 Pack for Fluval Edge Aquarium: Pet Supplies
Works on my aquaclear 30 intake.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Russell said:


> Pre-Filter Sponge 3 Pack for Fluval Edge Aquarium at Amazon Amazon.com: Pre-Filter Sponge 3 Pack for Fluval Edge Aquarium: Pet Supplies
> Works on my aquaclear 30 intake.


You can use bigger ones, and throw a rubber band on the ends.
Reverse Flow Pre-Filter Sponge


----------



## arenkel

I'm also a bit worried that a sponge won't fit on my intake because it's not very far off of the gravel. The intake itself is almost too long for my tank.


----------



## James0816

AC10 sponges work most excellent!


----------



## Reefing Madness

arenkel said:


> I'm also a bit worried that a sponge won't fit on my intake because it's not very far off of the gravel. The intake itself is almost too long for my tank.


Can't you pull the intake pipe off, cut it to fit, then put it back on? I know I've done that with several that I've owned.


----------



## ladygoodwrench

For my Platy fry nursery, I have fiberglass window screening on my filter intake. It is large enough mesh to allow finely ground food to pass, yet too small for fry to get sucked in the filter. My shrimp, and mystery snails clean the mesh screen daily, so I need to do nothing to it for maintenance. Cut a square large enough to make a "sock" around the intake, and secure it with a rubber band.

For hiding places for Platy fry, I have a grass mat used for terrariums, hung upside down on the surface of the tank. Babies can go deep inside the grass, and adults cannot reach them. I have pictures of each idea, if you want to see.


----------



## arenkel

All great suggestions! Thank you very much.

I'll see what my lfs has, and then try craft and/or hardware stores.

I just discovered two platy fry this morning... was not expecting that. I don't really have time to work on the filter today, so I guess I'll let fate decide. If I lose them, oh well.


----------



## Hooperman42

*Never Ever Ever Use Grocery Store Or Non Aquarium Sponges!!!!!!!!*

I also use FLuval black sponges in my 55 and 20L. I simply press them between the glass top and the water intake. Note I have a 55G with TWO big Bio Wheel 350's pumping rough water. With the sponges even my betta cruises along loving life in the large 55. *WARNING HOWEVER: NEVER USE GROCERY STORE SPONGES EVEN IF THEY SAY THEY ARE UNTREATED AS THEY ALL ARE TO PREVENT MOLD. Get AQUARIUM SAFE SPONGES!* They last forever and you can cut them to fit to block any intake of any size. :fish10:

I don't buy sponges often but when I do I choose Fluval. Stay fishy my friend. *w3


----------



## Hooperman42

if it doesnt say chemicals on it at the grocery store it *STILL HAS EM! BE WARNED DONT DO IT!! *


----------



## arenkel

Whoa, Hooperman. No need for such large font! 

Besides, no worries. I found some intake covers at my lfs that were made to be aquarium-safe.


----------



## Reefing Madness

arenkel said:


> Whoa, Hooperman. No need for such large font!
> 
> Besides, no worries. I found some intake covers at my lfs that were made to be aquarium-safe.


You sure? I was having a hard time reading it.
*r2


----------



## Alasse

Hmmmmm i have used sponges from the supermarket for years. What i use to clean my glass is plastic covered sponge thats original purpose is for scrubbing pots in ya kitchen. Awesome things!

The above are NOT treated with anything.


----------

